# Skype



## TinaP (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm so confused (doesn't take much!)

As I'll be working from home in Spain a lot of my contacts will have my current mobile number which is through T-Mobile (business).

I need to come up with some figures etc for MD on how it's going to work communicating with clients from Spain.

What are the best options of me calling UK Landlines and UK Mobiles? Also I need to provide a cheap option for clients to call me on a Spanish Landline and/or internet/mobile phone line.

Because I'll be travelling back to the UK for meetings once every 4/6 weeks I also need to be easily contactable when I'm in the UK.

So what are my best options?

I've been looking on the Skype website and they offer a 3Mobile using Skype which is quite reasonably priced. There is also a number called SkypeIn. But I'm a bit confused where the costs are for people to call me from the UK??

I can't find a customer service number for Skype so I can talk through the options either

Or are there any other options that you know of?

I've got to provide details to my MD before he goes on his hols this Friday aarrggh!


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

LAND LINES - SKYPEIN: You rent a SKYPE land line number in the UK (UK number) and it will route free to your ADSL connected PC/VoIPphone via teh SKYPE service. Cost to UK folk would be a UK-UK call. I guess re-routing this to a mobile costs extra. If you'll be near a wifi net in the Uk - a SKYPE VoIp phone will connect and be free in the Uk too (unless you're charged for wifi access)

Similarly calling a UK landline from here via skype is WAY cheaper than calling from a phone. SKYPE are offering iirc a PRO fixed tarif service too now. I use it alot to call the UK/USA/Shanghai


----------



## Sharon J (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi TinaP,

Like Chris we also use SkypeIn from Spain with a UK landline number and got a really memorable telephone number but we also use their SkypeOut package which for around 50 euros a year gives you unlimited free calls to any landline in UK and rest of europe as well as voicemail. Calls to mobiles are charged at around 10 cents per minute, it has saved us a fortune!!!

You can also send SMS from Skype for 8 cents per text instead of the 40p that T-Mobile charges!! You can also set it so that the text response goes straight back to your UK mobile. Remember it costs you money to receive texts on UK mobile but is still so much cheaper.


----------



## TinaP (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks Chris and Sharon, that's helped a lot.

So if I subscribe to Skype and get a SkpeIn with a UK landline number does that also mean that clients calling from their mobile/landline in the UK will only pay normal uk call costs?

Just a couple more questions 

With Skype rather than using the headset can I use a cordless phone? 

Has anyone used 3Mobile Skype - I'm thinking this might also be good because I can use just one number when travelling between Spain/UK. Obviously when I'm back in the UK it will be normal call costs and when in Spain I can call through Skype - but would SkypeIn work on the 3Mobile? I'm just trying to make it easier and have just the one telephone number...

Does anyone have a customer service number for Skype or can you only subscribe over the internet.

Thanks again!!

Tina


----------



## Sharon J (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi TinaP,

Yes, calls from UK to SkypeIn number your clients/friends will be charged UK rates both from their landlines and mobiles.

You can buy cordless phones from their website or cheaper elsewhere, try Google shopping!

The 3GMobile works well in the UK but I believe you would get charged for mobile/internet use whilst abroad. You could try a 3G spanish mobile whilst in Spain which would still get your UK landline number from Skype.

We can't find a contact number for Skype either if you go on their website you may be able to e-mail.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

TinaP said:


> With Skype rather than using the headset can I use a cordless phone?


Yes and in fact I'd recommend you either get a WiFi phone that will pick up off your ADSl router (assuming it's wifi) OR a VoIP phone (corded or cordless base) which plugs into a E100/T connection on the router - OR EVEN a Duall which connects to the E100/T AND your Spanish line. Look in Mediamarkt etc - cheaper than SKYPE_SHOP - If you go for DUAL - I'd buy it here too so you know it'll work with telefonica!


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi there TinaP,


Skype is the way forward, thats for sure, I know, I use it !

As you probably already know, Skype calls to landlines are very cheap.
but more expensive obviously when calling mobiles 

Personally I use a Plantronics headset and it works fine

As for you wanting your clients to call you on a Spanish landline, I'm not sure why you would want to do that really. Surely its better for them to call you on the same number (your Skype number), as this will be an English telephone number, right ?


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

A little advice re Skype.

If you have any problems with Skype, you cannot call them, its not possible, the only way to communicate with people at Skype is via their website

Thats the 1 big downside to using Skype

I tend to get problems with Skype about once every 3 months, its par for the course as they say and can be very frustrating,as like I say, you cannot get to talk to anyone at Skype


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

The problem with ALL VoIP services is that you're dependant on SO MANY others especially if you're talking across borders. All VoIP suppliers are always very insistent it is NOT a 100% replacement for normal land lines - Not for emergencies. We'll be using VoIp here at work for internal calls as of next year for all except the police.


----------

